# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG-KF700 : "Dế" cảm ứng với ba cách điều khiển

## dungthinh225

Cùng tham gia với các hãng sản xuất điện thoại di động khổng lồ như Nokia, Samsung, Sony Ericsson trong cuộc đua công nghệ tại hội nghị di động thế giới MWC08, LG Electronics cũng không hề kém cạnh khi đem đến 4 ứng cử viên lần lượt là KF700, KF600, KF510 và LG Viewty.

Tại triển lãm diễn ra ở Barcelona lần này, LG quyết định xây dựng định hướng màn hình cảm ứng cho các dòng điện thoại di động. Ba sản phẩm KF600, KF510 và LG Viewty đã được TTCN lần lượt gửi đến bạn đọc trong thời gian qua, duy chỉ có KF700 là chưa từng có thông tin trước đó.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG-KF700 bao gồm nhiều cách thức nhập lệnh khác nhau thông qua màn hình cảm ứng 3 inch, phím tắt ở mặt sau dùng để chuyển đổi nhanh giữa các ứng dụng và bàn phím trượt nhằm đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của người dùng.


Theo phát biểu của giám đốc điều hành truyền thông thông di động của LG, ngài Skott Ahn_ "Các khách hàng của chúng tôi nói rằng họ mong muốn có được một chiếc điện thoại với nhiều tính năng đa phương tiện phục vụ cho việc giải trí nhưng không làm mất quá nhiều thời gian với các trình đơn để truy cập chúng. Những chiếc mobile trên thị trường hiện nay hầu như giấu các chức năng giải trí trong các trình đơn phân cấp rắc rối. LG-KF700 loại bỏ các trình đơn bằng giao diện trực quan và nhiều các truy cập khác nhau"_ 
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Cấu hình chi tiết :*

Băng tần : GSM 900 / 1800 / 1900, HSDPA 2100 (7,2 Mbps)
Kích thước : 102 x 51 x 14.5 mm
Màn hình : Cảm ứng TFT 256K màu, kích thước 3 inch, độ phân giải 240 x 480 pixels
Nhạc chuông : đa âm, MP3
Hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ microSD
Kết nối : GPRS class 10, Bluetooth v1.2, USB
Tin nhắn : SMS, EMS, MMS, Email
Chụp hình : 3 Megapixel, 2048x1536 pixels
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
__


Bên cạnh đó, KF700 còn hỗ trợ mạng 3G với công nghệ HSDPA và trình duyệt đa chức năng cho phép bạn lướt web như thể đang ngồi trước máy vi tính. Hơn nữa, nó cũng được trang bị máy ảnh 3 Megapixel, trình chơi nhạc MP3, xem phim MP4 và kết nối Bluetooth.

----------


## nhungdo

ba cách điều khiển em này là gì vậy bạn? tò mò quá

----------


## bqtpro2016

Kết nối : GPRS class 10, Bluetooth v1.2, USB.không biết usb tầm mấy GB thì cắm được nhỉ?

----------


## thienanphuoc01

Menu được sắp xếp các biểu tượng thành bốn nhóm với phần điện thoại và nhắn tin ở cùng một nhóm, các tính năng đa phương tiện ở một nhóm, ngoài ra là thông tin cá nhân và Internet. Bên cạnh phải có nút khóa để bạn có thể sử dụng khi muốn tránh những va chạm ngoài ý muốn.
Hai cách nhập dữ liệu còn lại tỏ ra ít hấp dẫn hơn. Thứ nhất là bằng bàn phím số thông thường, có thể nhìn thấy khi đẩy nhẹ màn hình lên. Phím bấm của máy khá to và phẳng, các phím Call, End và Cancel vẫn được giữ lại dù bạn có thể thực hiện cuộc gọi bằng giọng nói hay điều khiển qua màn hình cảm ứng.

----------


## anthao

> Menu được sắp xếp các biểu tượng thành bốn nhóm với phần điện thoại và nhắn tin ở cùng một nhóm, các tính năng đa phương tiện ở một nhóm, ngoài ra là thông tin cá nhân và Internet. Bên cạnh phải có nút khóa để bạn có thể sử dụng khi muốn tránh những va chạm ngoài ý muốn.
> Hai cách nhập dữ liệu còn lại tỏ ra ít hấp dẫn hơn. Thứ nhất là bằng bàn phím số thông thường, có thể nhìn thấy khi đẩy nhẹ màn hình lên. Phím bấm của máy khá to và phẳng, các phím Call, End và Cancel vẫn được giữ lại dù bạn có thể thực hiện cuộc gọi bằng giọng nói hay điều khiển qua màn hình cảm ứng.


cái hay ho nhất là "nút khóa để bạn có thể sử dụng khi muốn tránh những va chạm ngoài ý muốn."

----------


## aukid412

mà em này dùng cảm ứng mà không thấy bút đâu cả nhỉ? mà cảm ứng của em anyf là đa điểm hay đơn điểm vậy nhỉ?

----------


## dermaster

em này để bút cạnh máy ý bạn, mà không có bút thì em này dùng tay cũng tiện lắm

----------

